# Lakota Bows



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks GPR


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

Is 355IBO with or without the SS cam system you spoke of in the "396" thread?


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

I really like the Bison but only 29"draw and I am 30" if not a 1/2" more draw.


----------



## millipede (Nov 15, 2010)

When can we see pricing and better pictures? The pics on the site are pretty low quality and don't zoom very much. I like the looks of the recurve.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

CdBurner said:


> Is 355IBO with or without the SS cam system you spoke of in the "396" thread?


The Takini bow listed is with the Original cams. Not the new cams. The New Takini bow with the new cams will be called the Takini SS when we have finalized all of the testing and are ready to release it for sale.

Dick


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

millipede said:


> When can we see pricing and better pictures? The pics on the site are pretty low quality and don't zoom very much. I like the looks of the recurve.


millipede,
Currently the photos are definitely low quality photos and they don't zoom out very much.  They are all the factory could do until I am able to travel there to take Good, High Quality photos that can be enlarged. They were used so that we could get the site up and running, so please be patient, we will try to get better photos as soon as possible.

Dick


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

We will be adding the MSRP prices in a few days.

Dick


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

grandpawrichard said:


> The Takini bow listed is with the Original cams. Not the new cams. The New Takini bow with the new cams will be called the Takini SS when we have finalized all of the testing and are ready to release it for sale.
> 
> Dick


Thanks GPR! So the way i see it, none of the bows on the site can be compared to the bow that shot 396?


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

CdBurner said:


> Thanks GPR! So the way i see it, none of the bows on the site can be compared to the bow that shot 396?


You are indeed correct my friend! All of the bows listed on the site are Current models. As we come out with improvements to the current line of bows they will be added with a new name or some other title like they are doing with the Takini SS.

Dick


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

Well then, I look forward to trying the Takini SS. Any idea on when it will to market? Not looking for an exact date, just an approximation. Thanks for the info...


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

CdBurner said:


> Well then, I look forward to trying the Takini SS. Any idea on when it will to market? Not looking for an exact date, just an approximation. Thanks for the info...


As soon as All of the testing is done and the Owners say it is released I will be more than happy to let you know. 

Dick


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Will the Takini ss have a higher ibo and what mite that be.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

In the tests that created such a huge stir here on AT a couple of weeks ago the speed should be right around 396 fps. but the proof will be released as soon as all of the comprehensive testing is finished. We have an Impartial shooter coming to the factory to do the final test shooting through the chronograph and he will be checking to see that we have not tried to pull a marketing hype to sell bows. We will also be sending our bows out to two testing companies to prove our claims and to do reviews of the bow!

Dick


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

the important question

price of the recurve. how much. thats a fine looking metal riser recurve.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

sawtoothscream said:


> the important question
> 
> price of the recurve. how much. thats a fine looking metal riser recurve.


The MSRP for the Timber Lake Recurve is $615.

Dick


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

I still think Lakota is making some incredible claims, for example on the web site it says the Oglala "produces speeds of 349 fps plus using IBO standards"....that is a bow with a 7.75 inch brace height. :mg:


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

Richard: need sum PICS of the Takini SS...


----------



## Elite One (Feb 1, 2009)

DFArcher said:


> I still think Lakota is making some incredible claims, for example on the web site it says the Oglala "produces speeds of 349 fps plus using IBO standards"....that is a bow with a 7.75 inch brace height. :mg:


I agree. Kind of hard to believe.


----------



## ColbyKiller (Sep 22, 2008)

Interesting for sure.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Glad you got the site up and running, GPR.
Look forward to seeing the new bows in the future.
Best of luck to you and Lakota. :thumbs_up


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Still nothing more on the Takini SS bow at 396fps its been some time now.


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

badbow148 said:


> Still nothing more on the Takini SS bow at 396fps its been some time now.


Ya this bow is like sasquatch, it don't exist in the wild.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Still wanting some good info. on the new speed bow been a while now.


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

*Nice Product*

I like the Timber Lake Re curve , I've been looking for a bow like that for a while , and the Bison is an awsome looking bow , but what are the AMO ratings for speed (60lbs , 30 inch draw , 540gr arrow).
I will keep an eye out for price posting , they are good looking bows . (We-ha-li Go-hu-nv-hi Eagle Wing ) Ironcraft Archery LLC.


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

*Lakota Archery*

Does anyone know if Lakota Archery is still in business ?


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

Wehali said:


> Does anyone know if Lakota Archery is still in business ?


Yep still in business and building bows as good as anything available in 1995. I'm still waiting on the info we were promised on that 396fps bow 6 months ago.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

They could have designed a new bow in this amount of time. All must be a no go.


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

what a joke.........


----------

